# Hamster trying to escape even though has massive space to run on floor



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

When I get my hamster out for play time he has pretty much a whole room to play in however he still tries to climb over the fence to go under my bed and other areas that aren’t safe. Does anyone know why. Thank you


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hamsters I have heard really just want more space however much you give them! I think if your hamster sees that there is more room outside of his playpen, he will try to get there. I've seen hamsters do this loads of times. Is there any way you can let him free roam around your room completely (without a ball)?


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Thea_SRA27 said:


> Hamsters I have heard really just want more space however much you give them! I think if your hamster sees that there is more room outside of his playpen, he will try to get there. I've seen hamsters do this loads of times. Is there any way you can let him free roam around your room completely (without a ball)?


Hi, thank you for your reply. He has my whole floor to play ok apart from


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. He has my whole floor to play ok apart from





Thea_SRA27 said:


> Hamsters I have heard really just want more space however much you give them! I think if your hamster sees that there is more room outside of his playpen, he will try to get there. I've seen hamsters do this loads of times. Is there any way you can let him free roam around your room completely (without a ball)?


To play on apart from under and behind mu furniture as I'm worried it will be difficult to get him out again and I don't want to stress him out. Do you think it would be okay if I let him ? He isn't actually in the play pen I just use it to block off along my bed and shelf. Thank you


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ah, I see what you mean. It sounds like he has plenty of space. Maybe it would be best not to let him to the other side. Is there any way you can make the divider taller or so that he can't climb it so he can't get out?


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Thea_SRA27 said:


> Ah, I see what you mean. It sounds like he has plenty of space. Maybe it would be best not to let him to the other side. Is there any way you can make the divider taller or so that he can't climb it so he can't get out?


Thank you for your help ! I willl definitely do that next time


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the same problem, o tried putting cardboard up and he is smart enough to try squeeze between the gap because the skirting g board is just a cm further out than the wall. I have been bitten trying to discourage him from escaping before (he gets a bit aggro at the cardboard and I was in the way in his opinion). So now I try a combination of play pen or as soon as he tries escaping it's time out.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Update I have made my room safe and he now goes everywhere as he was too naughty. Thank you for all the help


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Good that you've made your room safe. I thought that might be what ended up happening, hamsters love to escape!


----------

